# Refurbishing a '69 Columbia Big Supper seat.



## Stinky_Sullivan (Jun 8, 2014)

*******The thread title is supposed to say Big DIPPER seat but auto correct screwed it up and I didn't notice. If a Mod could fix it, that would be great.*******

This seat was only available in 1969 from what I can tell.






 Strangely, the catalogs never listed this seat in gold but there's a lot of things about this bike that doesn't match the catalog.

Anyway, I'm refurbishing the seat. The pan will be powder coated for durability. There are some cuts in the cover where the edge of the pan cut through it so I will be using a length of small rubber hose around the edge as a protective bead. I will use the smallest hose possible. I'm still contemplating how I'll get it to stick in place.

I do have a question though.

*What should I use to replace the padding?*

The old padding looked to be some type of particle foam similar to carpet padding. I couldn't tell how thick it was because it crumbled into little pieces as I took the seat cover off. The height of the pan where the seat post clamp attaches is 1". The depth of the cover at that same point is 1 7/8". I think 3/4" padding would do the trick but I want to use the right stuff.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Jun 8, 2014)

I think I've come up with my own answer/solution. After comparing the pan and the cover, I've noticed that the entire surface of the pan will need to be covered in foam. It will need to be thinner around the edges and thicker where the pan curves.

I've seen padding for furniture and automotive seats shaped using an angle grinder and abrasive disk. I believe I'll need to approach this seat just like doing a custom automotive seat.

When the time comes, I'll post pictures of the process and end result. Who knows, someone might actually comment.


----------



## rfeagleye (Jun 9, 2014)

*Stinky, those seats just have carpet padding in them...*

I have taken a few apart, and they all had carpet padding under them, the multi colored padding they throw under the carpet in your house. It has just been shoved inside, not secured at all under the cover, with the cover just sliding over the pan and holding everything in place.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Jun 9, 2014)

Yep, that was the stuff. I'm gonna do a better job on the refurb though.


----------



## Jaxon (Jun 10, 2014)

I never could figure out how they put the cover over these Mesinger pans or how to take them off with out cutting them apart. Will keep watching this post.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Jun 10, 2014)

The cover stretches quite a bit. Pull gently but steadily and the Big opening will widen enough to get the pan through. I suspect in a factory setting, the covers are probably warmed up and perhaps stretched with the help of a machine.


----------



## rfeagleye (Jun 10, 2014)

*Ya just heat them up and pull the cover off ha!*

Like Stinky said, you would be surprised how much they'll stretch. The regular size seats they made (like in my avatar) are real easy to take apart. Just pull them over the back of the pan and they come apart. Slide the pan back in and pull the cover over the edge, and they pop back in place.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Jun 10, 2014)

Don't do like I did though. When you get ready to take that cover off, make sure there's not an active wasp nest under the pan somewhere. There was on mine. There was only one wasp and it was small but it got me on the finger between the nail and the first knuckle. That sh*t hurts.


----------

